# Dallas Mavericks select Maurice Ager



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Dallas Mavericks are proud to announce their latest pick, with the #28 pick in the 2006 NBA Draft - Maurice Ager

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>*Name:*Maurice Ager
*Height:*6' 5"
*Weight:*202 pounds
*Current Team:*Michigan State , Senior

*NBA Position:*SG
*Date of Birth:*2/9/1984 (22 Years Old)
*High School:*Crockett
*Hometown:*Detroit, Mich.
*Earliest Draft Class:*2005
*Current Position:*SG/SF
*Possible Positions:*SG/SF
*Best Case Scenario:*Morris Peterson
*Worst Case Scenario:*Keith Bogans
</TD><TD width=250>





</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>Strengths:</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>When talking about all-around offensive threats at the wing position, Maurice Ager’s name has to come up near the top of the 2006 list. Ager is blessed with standout athleticism, an NBA-ready body, and explosive scoring ability. He has all the tools to succeed at the next level in a fast paced system. 

Ager is at his best in the open court. Blessed with fantastic end to end speed, Ager is very difficult to contain on the break. He runs the floor relentlessly, and fills the lane for slashing, above the rim finishes. Ager is a downright spectacular athlete, and will regularly throw down highlight reel dunks. 

As Ager’s game has progressed, he has become much more than just a leaper. After playing second fiddle to several upperclassmen and being slowed down by several nagging injuries early in his time at Michigan State, Ager really improved his overall skill level over his final two seasons. 

Ager has a beautiful 3-point shot, with a quick release, nice elevation, and range well beyond the NBA arc. He has no trouble connecting with a hand in his face. Ager is a volume scorer, capable of getting hot and burying opponents with a barrage of long-distance bombs. 

When he actually looks to attack the basket, Ager is dangerous in a number of ways. When going to his right, he can take defenders off the dribble. His explosiveness and wingspan allow him to get into the lane very quickly, and he is capable of slashing to the basket with ease once defenders start overplaying his shot. Ager has also shown a serviceable midrange game at times, capable of hitting turnaround fadeaways and midrange floaters. 

Ager is blessed with all natural attributes to be a good defender at the NBA level. He is long, athletic, and is strong enough to compete physically with most professional wings. 
</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2> </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>Weaknesses:</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>While Ager has the raw tools of a dominant all around scorer, there are plenty of times when you wouldn’t realize it. Ager is overly dependent on his 3-point shot, and really struggles in the half court setting. He simply doesn’t look to attack the basket or utilize his midrange game enough, particularly in terms of pulling up off the dribble. 

While Ager is a solid ballhandler in the open court, he struggles going to his left. Slow the game down and take away his right hand, and Ager isn’t nearly as effective. He just isn’t as comfortable creating his own shot going to the basket as a player of his experience and athletic talent probably should be. 

If he does miss his first few attempts from outside the arc, he can get very passive, floating around the outside and not really impacting the game at all beyond rushing another outside jumper every so often. In several of Michigan State’s midseason losses, Ager was completely nonexistent. His toughness, both physically and mentally, has been lacking at times. 

When Ager isn’t scoring, there isn’t much else to his game. He doesn’t rebound particularly well, and is a mediocre passer at best. He doesn’t create well for others, and often dribbles with his head down to keep from turning it over. Overall consistency is an issue. 

It would be nice to see Ager show a bit more effort and physicality on the defensive end. He should have provided Tom Izzo with a lock down defensive presence on the wing this season, but was clearly more focused on his offensive exploits. He just isn’t very aggressive on that end of the floor. 

Size is also a minor concern. While he was listed at 6’5 at Michigan State, many seem to think he could be shorter that. However, even if he is 6’4, Ager has athleticism to make up for it. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like Ager a lot as a prospect, but where's he gonna play? Where does he fit in. Unless Cuban and Nelson have something brewing I dont know about, I think we should've went big.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> I like Ager a lot as a prospect, but where's he gonna play? Where does he fit in. Unless Cuban and Nelson have something brewing I dont know about, I think we should've went big.


 
I really wanted either James White or Alexander Johnson


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

EDIT: My stats are all wrong, I was looking at his 2P FG shooting lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Tersk said:


> I really wanted either James White or Alexander Johnson


I was really expecting one on them. I'm a little surprised. Hopefully this turns out to be a great pick.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I wonder how this pick will effect Maquis's future with Dallas?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It seems like Ager is only good in a fast paced system. We dont play fast paced all the time though.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I expect Quisy to be traded this offseason, maybe even tonight. People think he's a decent player after his performance in Game 6, even though we know his secret, it's a good time to shop him. I like the Bulls' pick from Switzerland, make a move for him possibly.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ager can shoot, he's that spot up shooter we need. He's not particularly great yet, but he can be a very good shooter/scorer off the bench if he wanted. If we can move Marquis for a big, then this is a nice pick, assuming Griffin is gone too. But if not, this isn't a good pick.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Ager=Griffin


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I like this pick. I really really really like this pick.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Ager=Griffin


A better Griffin.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=11118

Dunno about him being Griff but he sounds like a project to me. The LAST thing we need is a "terrible passer" that "can get trigger happy off the dribble and needs to work on his shot-selection". Sounds more like Stack to me.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

VeN said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=11118
> 
> Dunno about him being Griff but he sounds like a project to me. The LAST thing we need is a "terrible passer" that "can get trigger happy off the dribble and needs to work on his shot-selection". Sounds more like Stack to me.


He sounds more like a shorter Finley to me. He has upside just hope that he is coachable.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

well they said the guy can play defense, I saw this guy play in college he's not bad at all


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

After reading up on him, I absolutely love this pick. A guy that can both shoot the ball and get to the rim(when he's motivated), as well as an excellent defender. I expect Avery to get him to attack the basket often, like he can.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

SMDre said:


> He sounds more like a shorter Finley to me. He has upside just hope that he is coachable.


yeah, he's coachable. I seen the guy play at Michigan State. The boy is good.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like this pick. If he becomes Morris Peterson, he might be a better steal than Josh turned out to be.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7D1grdxQN8E"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7D1grdxQN8E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Only highlight I could find


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Tersk said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7D1grdxQN8E"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7D1grdxQN8E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Only highlight I could find


Not bad. I watched his interview on Fox Sports Net and he was saying all of the right things.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Draft Express said:


> In terms of the Swingmen, it was Maurice Ager who had the best showing. Ager might be “leading” all draft prospects so far in terms of the amount of workouts he’s scheduled--six--with this being the second time we’ve heard of him playing extremely well. Ager is testing out as both a freak athlete and a killer scoring threat, jumping extremely well and shooting the ball with great confidence from the college and NBA 3-point range. Being away from <st1></st1>





Draft Express said:


> <st1><st1>Michigan</st1><st1> State</st1></st1>’s rigid offensive system appears to be allowing him more freedom to show off his individual skills. The Lakers oddly tested the players from just a step inside the NBA 3-point line, and Ager hit an impressive 18 of his 20 shots in the drills. He is measuring out a legit 6-5 with good length, which is important for him since some have speculated that he might be shorter. His quick feet and experience under Tom Izzo make him a very capable defender in these type of settings.
> 
> His matchup Bobby Jones does not seem to have anywhere near the same polish on the offensive end, particularly in terms of his perimeter shooting and ball-handling ability, but still managed to flash excellent potential as an NBA player. He is measuring out a legit 6-7 with excellent size and good strength, and doing extremely well in the agility testing. Defensively, he is as usual terrific, but he might be even more impressive off the court with his focus and attitude. He did a good job keeping Maurice Ager in front of him for almost the entire workout, but Ager still hit a number of tough, contested jump-shots with a hand in his face







MEASUREMENTS:
<table class="MsoNormalTable" style="" border="0" cellpadding="0"> <tbody><tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Player<o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *No Step Vertical Jump <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Maximum Vertical Jump <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Bench Press (185 lbs.) <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Lane Agility Drill <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *3/4 Court Sprint <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Score <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Rank <o></o>*​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table class="MsoNormalTable" style="" border="0" cellpadding="0"> <tbody><tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> 
Maurice Ager <o></o>

</td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> 29.5 <o></o>

</td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> 35.0 <o></o> </td> <td valign="top">
</td><td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> 11 <o></o>

</td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> 11.73 <o></o>
</td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> 3.22 <o></o> </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> 216.1472 <o></o>

</td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> 37<o></o>>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Hey, if he turns out good then Im happy. I was just hoping that wed get less shooters since we have enough.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Even though he's listed at 6"4.5', according to 

http://www.82games.com/trueheight.htm

He plays about an inch taller than that due to his athletiscism and wingspan.

Seems like a solid pick, it will be interesting to track his progress as the offseason progresses.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I really like this pick, he fills in a need and you can't expect more from that position.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He's that shooter we've been looking for, besides we can always teach players to slash

And his D is great


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> I don't mind him taking too many threes...he was a 46% three point shooter last year. That's hella good, many people only hope to shoot that well from two. This is a good, solid pick, but the thing I don't like is 1) He's not Johnson when he was AVAILABLE FOR US TO TAKE and 2) He doesn't get to the line - he doesn't slash. He averaged around 3 attempts a game. That said, he shot well from the line, around 77%. We picked up a good talent, but we didn't address our needs, but I'm okay with that - I don't expect a rookie to take us that little step to a chamipionship, that'll come from free agency and trade.



we don't need anymore freaking slashers. we needed a guy who can shoot the ball. some of you guys just don't get it.

stack, josh, daniels, terry are all STREAKY SHOOTERS.

ager is a pure shooter. there's a major difference.

the heat zoned the crap out of us for the last 4 games and we couldn't hit the side of the barn. DIrk got doubled and guys clanged from the outside all game.

what size do we need? for what? we got bigs all over the place. we got slashers. we got points. we got wingman. what else do we need besides shooting?

great pick. ager= michael redd jr.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mff4l said:


> we don't need anymore freaking slashers. we needed a guy who can shoot the ball. some of you guys just don't get it.
> 
> stack, josh, daniels, terry are all STREAKY SHOOTERS.
> 
> ...


 :cheers:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Ager=Griffin



how does ager= griffin? griffin has no outside shot whasoever. horrendous comparison


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Ager=Griffin


 Please son, pass the bong


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Avery interview:

Avery Johnson on 28th Overall Pick Maurice Ager

We’re excited to announce that we’ve taken Maurice Ager out of Michigan State with our first round pick. Six-five, slasher, defender… can score… great body. I had a chance to talk with his coach Tim Izzo and Jim Boylen who’s an assistant coach there. We had a long discussion about him. We really excited to have a four-year player who improved each and every year. He just fits in well with our system. We were looking for that kind of guy in the draft. We were fortunate to fill a need at the 28th pick.

Can he be part of the rotation next season?
Yes. I think from what we’ve seen, he can give us a few minutes next year. We were looking for a guy that had the potential to be a shutdown guy at the two-spot. We don’t think we have that on our team. We also wanted that guy to be someone who could stretch the defense a little bit. You want lay off of him and will respect his shot. To be able to get this type of player at 28, we’re really excited. This is the guy we were hoping would fall to us.

Did you meet him already?
No. We run a battery of interviews but he wasn’t one of the guys. This is a guy who could have gone as high as 10 or 12 so we’re glad to have him.

What do you think of his reaction to being drafted?
He was pretty emotional! I don’t know how emotional he’s going to be when I work him in training camp but he was pretty excited. I like that.

What stands out about him?
Great body. At the end of the game, he was the guy that they’d put on another guy to get stops. Obviously, his teammate Shannon Brown was pretty good. We liked him also. He went a couple picks ahead of us. We like Ager’s defensive skills. We think coming out of last year, we’re pretty good defensively at the point guard spot and at the three-spot but we thought we had to get better defensively at the two-spot but also have someone that can score. As much as we stress defense, coming out of this season we know we want to have guys who can defend but we need guys who can also score.

Is he a guy who will go to the rack if his shot isn’t falling?
Yeah. He can put the ball on the floor a little bit and get to the basket. No first-round guy is flawless. There’s going to be things I’m going to have to coach and work with him on. We were successful a couple years back in getting Josh Howard and he progressed. This is a guy we’re hoping can be in that same mold that can be one of our top players a couple years from now but at the same time can come right in as a rookie and potentially play for us.

How important was it that he was a four-year guy?
That was important for me. It was more important than getting a guy coming out of his freshman season, 19 years old. You just don’t know if you have to wait three or four years. We’re not really in that situation. We kind of catapulted ourselves pretty much where I wanted us in that championship talk and that championship level. We really didn’t want a guy who we’d have to wait on as a project.

Is there any Jerry Stackhouse in his game?
Yes, I like his toughness. He took all of the big shots for Michigan State. I asked Coach Izzo, ‘Who did you throw the ball to the last two years when you needed something to get done in the last minute of the game?” He said hands down Mo. He said, believe it or not, you may be able to count on him some next year in those situations.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/sports?ch=244098&cl=510835&lang=en

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...a/nbacom/draft/2006_ager_m_28.asx&video=blank

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...nbacom/draft/profiles/draftprofile_ager_m.asx


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

eh double post.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> MEASUREMENTS:
> <table class="MsoNormalTable" style="" border="0" cellpadding="0"> <tbody><tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Player<o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *No Step Vertical Jump <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Maximum Vertical Jump <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Bench Press (185 lbs.) <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Lane Agility Drill <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *3/4 Court Sprint <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Score <o></o>*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;"> *Rank <o></o>*​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>
> <table class="MsoNormalTable" style="" border="0" cellpadding="0"> <tbody><tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0.75pt;">
> Maurice Ager <o></o>
> ...


Ohhh.... I was thinking the "other" measurement, so I was a tad thrown off.... :bsmile:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I think I'm developing a mancrush.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> I think I'm developing a mancrush.


 Me too


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

WOW. That what I look like when I'm flying down the lane for a layup.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Strengths: Maurice Ager has the entire package of a prototypical NBA wing, except possibly another inch or two. Ager is an excellent athlete with solid quickness, an excellent first step and terrific leaping ability. He is long-armed and very well built. Offensively, Ager does most of his damage in transition or from behind the arc. He will do some damage inside the arc mostly thanks to his strength and athleticism. As a defender, Ager has nice potential but has yet to put everything together.

Weaknesses: Ager can be a bit mechanical on the offensive end. His handle (particularly his left hand) and in-between game need work as he’s not a good enough threat off the dribble in the half-court. He has a tendency to fade mentally and has always carried a label that ranges from inconsistent to soft. He’s a very quiet player both on and off the court and did not provide Michigan State with the type of senior leadership you would hope a player of his stature would. As a passer, Ager is average at best, particularly when he’s on the move.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

NBA Comparison: Derek Anderson
Strengths: One of the most explosive athletes in the college game ... Consistently raises his level of play in big games, great competitor ... Excellent all around scorer ... Good outside shooter with range out to three point ... Creates well off the dribble with terrific ball handling ability ... Strong one on one skills, has a nose for scoring ... Good at slashing to the basket and finishing ... Great speed and quickness in the open floor ... Aggressive player who gets to the line often and converts his FTs at a good clip. Averaged over 90% as a senior in high school ... Excellent body control, can get some spectacular ally oops and put backs when crashing the glass ... Excellent rebounder at the guard position, not afraid of contact ... Long wingspan and good hands ... Plays sound defense and his foot speed can create problems for opponents ... Hard worker who has shown steady improvement over his 4 years at Michigan St. ... 

Weaknesses: Undersized at 6-4 for the 2guard position but has long arms and great athleticism to make up for it ... Vision and passing ability is average ... Should focus on becoming a better defender. Seems to give more effort towards scoring ... Doesn't pick up many steals defensively ... Can be too aggressive shooting outside but will keep shooting through a slump ... Body strength has gotten better but could be improved upon to absorb contact inside ...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Official Maurice Ager Fan Site


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Before starting his senior season, Ager was considered on par with Duke's J.J. Redick among the best pure shooters in college. He developed more of an attacking game as a senior, but he didn't lose his touch, shooting 37.6 percent from 3-point range.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, so I wasnt watching this, I was listening to it in a car, and Ager seemed extremely greatful that the Mavs selected him. He said that he loved Avery and thats about all I heard... I really wish I could have seen the draft though


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Maurice Ager on being Selected by the Mavericks

What do you think about going to the Mavericks?
Oh, it’s great. It’s a perfect situation going on there. I love the way they play, I love Avery Johnson. I just think things are going to work out perfect. 

Avery Johnson was raving about your defensive ability. Can you talk about that?
I don’t think it’s going to be hard getting used to Avery Johnson because I’m defensive minded. I feel like playing four years at Michigan State and being coached by a defensive coach is going to help me a lot.

Are you glad you stayed all four season?
I think it was a great decision. I had a chance to grow up and become a man. I think four years of college really helps.

Did you watch the Finals and the trouble the Mavericks had with Dwyane Wade?
I was rooting for Dallas the whole way. I wish the series went longer but hopefully next year I be there to help them get over the hump.

Did you know anything about Avery before this?
I know he played for the Spurs. I know he’s always been a great leader. He did a great job of turning the Dallas Mavericks into a defensive team.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He's a grateful kid, he'll be a star on this team come soon enough

We got a steal


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I really liked his emotions when he heard his name, it didn't seem like he was only happy to be in the NBA, he seems to like the Mavs and I thought that's a pretty good sign. :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The fact he cryed shows me that he'll be a stud in this league


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

What a great feeling that must be, "Thank you God, I'm not a Knick."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I really liked his emotions when he heard his name, it didn't seem like he was only happy to be in the NBA, he seems to like the Mavs and I thought that's a pretty good sign. :cheers:


He said he is good friends with Devin Harris, so he's looking forward to playing with Devin.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Seems like we absolutely made the right choice. I cant wait to watch him play


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> He said he is good friends with Devin Harris, so he's looking forward to playing with Devin.


Really? That's cool, he was also a one time teammate of Rawle Marshall, I heard on ESPN Radio.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> Really? That's cool, he was also a one time teammate of Rawle Marshall, I heard on ESPN Radio.



yea rawle is from detroit too. He played his ball in detroit. and yea him and devin are good friends because they both played in the big 10 on rival teams but they have alot of respect for each other


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

http://rapidshare.de/files/24429048/mavs_28.mpg.html

found this on another site. Draft pick selection video of Ager if you missed it.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...a/nbacom/draft/2006_ager_m_28.asx&video=blank

For lazy people like myself who would rather not click the extra links to download it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He said he is good friends with Devin Harris, so he's looking forward to playing with Devin.


Great, that will make his start with the Mavs even easier :cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I am also very excited about Ager, BUT now that we have enough Guards, we need a PF. Without a decent PF backup, i don't think the Mavericks are going to go anywhere next year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Mark Cuban Opening Statement:*

Obviously, we’re incredibly excited to welcome Mo to the Dallas Mavericks. We feel very fortunate that he managed to slide his way down to us at 28. We’re hoping he continues the tradition of numbers 28 and 29 turning into a real player for us.


*Avery Johnson Opening Statement:*
We’re really excited to have Mo on board. This is a great day for the Mavericks. He fits really nicely into our system. I had a chance to visit with him and he’s all about winning and playing defense.


*Maurice Ager:*
Did you watch the NBA Finals and picture how you could fit in with either team?
No question. I watched all the way to the last game. I was rooting for the Mavericks to continue to play but things happen. I always looked at Dallas as being a great place for me. I think the energy they bring, playing hard every day…getting up and down the floor, scoring, shooting… it’s exciting.

Did you work out for anybody leading up to the draft?
Actually I had 23 workouts. The last one was this past Sunday in Utah.

Can you talk about working out with Jim Boylan?
Jim was real tough on me. He did a good job not only with preparing me conditioning wise, he taught me a lot of little things like showing good character, making a great first impression, speaking well, getting rid of bad habits and just becoming a pro.

Were you surprised where you were drafted?: “To be honest, going into the draft I looked at the worst case scenarios. Honestly, I didn’t think I would go that late but it’s a great situation and I’m glad I’m here. You hear predictions all day and I was all over the board so I didn’t know what to expect. Sitting there with the first round winding down and your name hasn’t been called yet, it’s kind of tough. I just thank God I got through it.

Talk about finally hearing your name called:
It was very emotional. I know you hear people say this all the time, but it’s a dream come true. I’ve wanted to play in the NBA since I was six, seven years old. I can’t speak for others, but it’s a privilege and I feel honored to be able to play at this level.

How big is defense in regards to your overall game?
Even my high school coach was very defensive minded. Playing for Coach Izzo for four years, you got to play defense because that’s the only way you can get out on the floor. After a while, it’s something you become good at and something you enjoy doing. It’s something I really want to do for myself. If you can be a great offensive player and a great defensive player, that separates yourself.

How fortunate do you feel getting picked by a winning team?
Very fortunate. Like Avery said, I’m about winning. That’s the most important thing. I won at every level so hopefully I can come here and contribute to help this team win.

How did four years of college help you?
It was great. As far as basketball, that’s one thing, but growing up as a man, maturing and learning things. I never thought there was anything wrong with going to college for four years. It was fun and it helped me grow up to be a man.

The NBA didn’t invite you to New York for the Draft, but you still went. Was it important for you to experience that?
Oh yeah. We felt comfortable with me being a first round pick and the NBA Draft only comes around once. I just wanted to go up there and shake David Stern’s hand.

Maurice, what are your playing expectations as a rookie?
Gotta defend. That’s the first thing. You have to defend to get on the court in the NBA.

What would you say your biggest strength is?:
Getting to the basket. Driving. It’s kind of hard in the Big Ten because the defense packs in but I feel that’s one of my strengths along with athleticism and quickness.

What do you need to continue working on?
I think I need to continue working on being a combo guard. Ball handling and decision making.

Why do you feel the Mavericks are a perfect fit for you?
I feel that way because of Avery Johnson. I know he’s a tough coach. I’ve dealt with a tough coach for four years at college and I feel like Avery can push me and I can take it. 


_http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/maurice_ager_press_conference062906.html_


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*What would you say your biggest strength is?:
Getting to the basket. Driving.*

:biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> *What would you say your biggest strength is?:
> Getting to the basket. Driving.*
> 
> :biggrin:


That right there got me hype.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> What a great feeling that must be, "Thank you God, I'm not a Knick."


 LOL 

I would have been like that too

_Dear Lord, please let me be selected on to any team except New York, oh dear Lord please!_


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

You all are getting me excited for next season already.. Thats great to hear that hes good friends with Devin. Anyways, I can't wait to watch this guy play in the NBA. I watched him at Michigan State.. I was impressed but didnt say anything because he was against Iowa and their my favorite college.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> I like Ager a lot as a prospect, but where's he gonna play? Where does he fit in. *Unless Cuban and Nelson have something brewing I dont know about*, I think we should've went big.


This is probably the wrong time, but, I'm not shocked at Ager or this deal.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Ager will be real good. We were brave enough to make this deal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, that was much ado about nothing. Hope he can do something in Jersey.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://transitiongame.menshealth.com/

No entries for the past 2 weeks. I guess uncertainties can quickly become writer's blocks.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He never got a real chance, but I also think he has a limited skill set and seemingly didn't put enough effort in improving them over the last two years. I hope he will see some action with the Nets, he should still have the chance to become a solid shooter and role player.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> He never got a real chance, but I also think he has a limited skill set and seemingly didn't put enough effort in improving them over the last two years. I hope he will see some action with the Nets, he should still have the chance to become a solid shooter and role player.


He hasn't gotten a real chance? JJ Barea and old-fart Eddie Jones got the job over him......


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

When did Ager ever get important minutes ? He never did unless you consider the last minutes in the Golden State fiasco important. He got garbage minutes, he jacked up a lot of shots and that is probably how we will remember him as Mav. I don't think this is a fair judgement of a second year player.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> When did Ager ever get important minutes ? He never did unless you consider the last minutes in the Golden State fiasco important. He got garbage minutes, he jacked up a lot of shots and that is probably how we will remember him as Mav. *I don't think this is a fair judgement of a second year player.*


I agree.

...... but Barea is not exactly a veteran. Barea got garbage minutes. Barea went to the D-League. Barea sat even further down from Ager on the bench last season. PLEASE tell me Ager's better than a 5-11 undrafted guard from Puerto Rico. No?

Sorry, but fans, especially the frustrated ones, can be very harsh sometimes.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And despite all that Barea still sucks. :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> And despite all that Barea still sucks. :sadbanana:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one! I'd rep you, but I have to spread it around first.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one! I'd rep you, but I have to spread it around first.


Then ... spread it around :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

croco said:


> Then ... spread it around :biggrin:


I was kind of high on Ager when the Mavs drafted him. I though he could have done something amazing with the Mavs. Oh well, I wish he can be successful in Jersey.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I was kind of high on Ager when the Mavs drafted him. I though he could have done something amazing with the Mavs. Oh well, I wish he can be successful in Jersey.


Likewise. I really wanted to see him become a good role player for the Mavs. I've watched him play 4 years at Michigan State... he was always killing the Hawkeyes, so I kinda wanted him to put the hurt on some NBA teams, but it never really happened. I hope he sees more time and success in New Jersey.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

croco said:


> He never got a real chance, but I also think he has a limited skill set and seemingly didn't put enough effort in improving them over the last two years. I hope he will see some action with the Nets, he should still have the chance to become a solid shooter and role player.


Whenever I hear (or read) someone talking about Ager I always think about something Avery said about him recently when Ager was sent back to the D League. Avery said that he wanted Ager to get good at 1 thing. It didn't matter what that 1 thing was (shoot, rebound, defense) as long as he was good at it and they knew what they could count on him for.


----------

